# Green Buddy.



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been putting off getting a new 18ga brad nailer for a while. My 10 year old Bostitch still worked good but, sometimes the hole would be a lot bigger then the nail head. 

I have a couple basements to do the finish work in, so I thought what the crap and bought a new gun.

I hope it is as nice as my 23ga gun.

http://www.nailgundepot.com/Grex-1850GB-Green-Buddy-18-Gauge-Brad-Nailer-Details.html


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

You wont be disapointed Darcy! I have the pinner and little less than a year ago I picked up the green buddy. The holes it makes are super small. I run my pressure a little higher and turn the depth of drive adjustment a few clicks shallower to keep the hole real small.


Dave


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

familiar color scheme.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I've had the GB for a while now and it's been excellent. Even when it got loaded with 16ga nails it didn't phase it. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats a nice gun. Competitive price too.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

its probably going to be my next nailer purchase though i have to order it. ive heard nothing but good things about it, small holes.. lots of power.. very durable

my paslode is 5 years old and just about had it.. its been rebuilt once.. and now it struggles to sink nails.. my bosch is ok but bought it as a back up.. its not starting lineup material


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My Green Buddy showed up on my porch today. Ordered it Monday morning, got it the next day. I will most defiantly order more from the nail gun depot.

Tomorrow my green buddy will get it's first work out.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My Green Buddy showed up on my porch today. Ordered it Monday morning, got it the next day. I will most defiantly order more from the nail gun depot.
> 
> Tomorrow my green buddy will get it's first work out.



That is the only place I order guns and what ever else I can from. You can't beat the shipping! I don't like waiting for tools:laughing:


Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My buddy, my buddy, my green buddy and me. 

Just as good as my 23ga Grex.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have been putting off getting a new 18ga brad nailer for a while. My 10 year old Bostitch still worked good but, sometimes the hole would be a lot bigger then the nail head.
> 
> I have a couple basements to do the finish work in, so I thought what the crap and bought a new gun.
> 
> ...


i have it and love it. it struggles with 2" nails at times, but fires 1-1/4 and 1-1/2 all day with no issues (until the tin knocker unplugs the compressor and you dont notice)


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

holy crap that site rocks.. the prices are amazing compared to what the same tools go for here


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I've had the GB for about 6 months. It leaks air near the trigger sometimes and the depth adjustment doesn't seem to do anything. Other than that it seems like a nice gun


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BBuild said:


> I've had the GB for about 6 months. It leaks air near the trigger sometimes and the depth adjustment doesn't seem to do anything. Other than that it seems like a nice gun


You could always send it back to Grex, they have a good warranty and stand behind the products they make.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

What's the difference between the 1850 and the 1850gb? 1850 is on tool nut.com for $99 and 1850gb is on nailgundepot.com for $195. Green buddy worth that much more?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Eric K said:


> What's the difference between the 1850 and the 1850gb? 1850 is on tool nut.com for $99 and 1850gb is on nailgundepot.com for $195. Green buddy worth that much more?


I think the first one, is the first 18ga they put out and I believe it was a POS. 

Yes, the green buddy is worth every penny.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Eric K said:


> What's the difference between the 1850 and the 1850gb? 1850 is on tool nut.com for $99 and 1850gb is on nailgundepot.com for $195. Green buddy worth that much more?


I have the GB, from what I've read the plain 1850 is not that great of a gun. The GB replaced a few cheep guns that did not hold up, finally bought what I hope is a good one. We'll see if it stands the test of time like my old Sencos did.

Tom


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

That's what I was figuring because of the price difference. I have porter cable and bostich nailers. My old bostichs were the best. My new bostich sucks ass. Porter cables not so bad. I just like upgrading every once and a while.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

really you like the porter cable guns??? why.. i had one when i started out.. they leave such a large nail hole and have a hard time sinking 2" nails in mdf


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Porter cables all I really ever used before. Then I got bostich and 2 outta 3 misfire a lot. I've never had expirence with the higher end guns. I think I'm going to give the GB a shot. Got a trim job coming up and I might expand my arsenal a bit.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Doesn't ayone fine tune the drive pin and replace it when it's worn out?


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I throw them away and buy new  
They're basically $100 thow aways. Of coarse after a few years of use. If there's a problem with a newer gun ill fix it


----------



## Lester P. (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought the Green Buddy about a month ago. Had some issues,(no anti-dry fire lockout, misfires, safety mechanism sticking.) Not what I was expecting from a 200.00 gun. 
Sent it on monday, see what happens. I will say that Grex has been quite prompt in their response up to this point.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I see a thread by Darcy titled "Green Buddy" and I'm thinking "This has GOT to be in the wrong section...surely he meant HardHat." Oh well..carry on :laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

txgencon said:


> Doesn't ayone fine tune the drive pin and replace it when it's worn out?


i file mine down when it starts to double fire or jamb,, usually the pin is worn and needs to be cleaned up. thats what causes it to slip off the nail head then jamb


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

The bostich I have problems with will sort of false fire when u pull the trigger. It seems to forget to send the pin down and has a muffled sound to it


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Darcy

I'm sick of bostich. Just ordered my green buddy from the nailgundepot. As I was typing in the web address on chorme a common search for a coupon discount popped up. Put in the code for an additional 5% off. Plus free shipping. Got the gun for $185.25. Can't argue with that.

Qty	Item Description	Sub Total
1	1850GB Grex 1850GB Green Buddy 18 Gauge Brad Nailer, 1/2" to 2 - $195.00 
$195.00
Sub Total: $195.00
fiveoff (5.00%) - Discount Code: $9.75 (-)
Sub Total: $185.25
Shipping: $0.00
Tax: $0.00 
*Adjustment: $0.00
Total: $185.25
*Adjustment : N/A

I'm not far from you so shipping should be pretty quick also.

Anyone nail base with this thing? I'm thinking it could probably handle mdf if it isn't 3/4.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have put up almost everything with it. It holds 3/4" thick base pretty well, but I still like a 15ga for real thick stuff. 

Been a good gun.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have put up almost everything with it. It holds 3/4" thick base pretty well, but I still like a 15ga for real thick stuff.
> 
> Been a good gun.


I'll be putting it through the paises on my house with MDF. Selling point was the small nail holes. My base will be MDF with base cap so this should be the cats meow. Been wanting one and figured no better time than now to pull the trigger.

Do you shoot the grex nailes? I can get 18 gauge grip rite nailes for about 25% the price of the grex nails???


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

only grex nails I use are the 23ga ones. 

I use whatever nails I can find on a shelf somewhere for my other nail guns.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Same as Darcy, Grex 23 ga. pins. Mostly Porter Cable or Senco brads in my GB, these are what is easy to get here. Never tried Grip Rites. 

Tom


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I love my green buddy. Still use the 15ga porter cable for new construction trim jobs. But if I'm doing the finishing green buddy and a row of 2" nails hold fine.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

I shy away from PC 2" nails. Too many over the last couple years that the point of the nail is /l instead of ^. If they are not pointed, they bend and sometimes bend before even going through the trim.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Ordered mid-morning yesterday. Tracking says it will arrive by end of day today. Ships out of Ohio, so not far. Can't beat that speed. I'll order from them again for sure.

When I get it I'll post up some picks of the nail hole beside bostich brad nail hole. I couldn't find any photos online and that was the selling point for me. I hope it is worth is.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

It willbe worth it. Just the quality of the gun is worth it alone. The nailholes are just a bonus.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting the 23g grex. Getting sick of the dings my bositch leaves in stuff. Woodcraft always sending me 10% off coupons so might get one in the next couple weeks. Tried out one about 5 months ago and it was nice. Best bit was no dings.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

You won't regret purchasing the Grex. My narrow crown stapler died, I'm looking at the Grex to replace it.

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You think it's worth having the auto lock out version and give up the 3/8" pins or get the non lock out version so I can use 3/8" pins.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the p650 without the lockout. 

Never been an issues not having the lockout feature


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

is it worth having 2" capability?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> is it worth having 2" capability?


That would actually be the selling point for me. But not worth spending $330 just to have it. I'd have to come across some situations where it would be real handy to justify the price. I can get by without 2" pins, I'd rather spend the money elsewhere.


----------

